# Bob Meserve anyone anyone?



## dragonswordkata (Dec 31, 2006)

Did anyone, or does anyone study under Master Meserve? I did about 11 years ago and he had about a dozen schools in the New England area. The reason I ask is that I'm trying to relearn some material: a Bo form, a sword kata that i can not find anywhere ... I was also curious how his schools are doing. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Matt (Jan 2, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Did anyone, or does anyone study under Master Meserve? I did about 11 years ago and he had about a dozen schools in the New England area. The reason I ask is that I'm trying to relearn some material: a Bo form, a sword kata that i can not find anywhere ... I was also curious how his schools are doing. Thanks for any info.



See if you can get in touch with KenpoJoe Rebelo. I'm pretty sure at one point he studied with Bob Meserve. If not, he may be familiar with someone who can help you. He's a great resource and a nice guy. 

http://www.kenpojoe.com/


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Matt, any lead is more then i started with


----------



## kakashi (Aug 15, 2007)

I studied under a Bob Meserve School for 8 years. Which forms are you looking for?


----------



## RevIV (Aug 15, 2007)

dragonswordkata said:


> Did anyone, or does anyone study under Master Meserve? I did about 11 years ago and he had about a dozen schools in the New England area. The reason I ask is that I'm trying to relearn some material: a Bo form, a sword kata that i can not find anywhere ... I was also curious how his schools are doing. Thanks for any info.


 
I teach one of his old black belts now, he had the bo forms - Shushi no kansho and battle bo - and his sword form was the 32 broad sword form from Wu-shu.  
Jesse


----------

